# nicaraguensis



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

He is in action.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

are they a pair?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

NIKE said:


> are they a pair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, two males. Territory dispute.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet! cool looking fish, how big are they?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

pamonster said:


> Sweet! cool looking fish, how big are they?
> [snapback]1156646[/snapback]​


Thanks. 7" to 8", estimated.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Pics


----------

